
Influence of a West Antarctic mantle plume on ice sheet basal conditions - maxharris
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/2017JB014423/full
======
maxharris
Here are some links to press coverage of this discovery:

[https://www.nasa.gov/feature/jpl/hot-news-from-the-
antarctic...](https://www.nasa.gov/feature/jpl/hot-news-from-the-antarctic-
underground)

[https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/science/2017/11/08/hot-s...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/science/2017/11/08/hot-
stuff-coldest-place-earth-mantle-plume-almost-hot-yellowstone-supervolcano-
thats-melting-antarct/844748001/)

[http://www.businessinsider.com/antarctic-ice-melt-sea-
level-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/antarctic-ice-melt-sea-level-rise-
mantle-rock-2017-11)

